# How Many Pets Do You Currently Have?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2017)

I have two pets, a cat and a dog.  How many pets do you currently have?  Please take the poll!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2017)

One cat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2017)

I think having a pet is really good for our health and well being, don't think I would ever be without one if I was able.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 11, 2017)

Two dogs, one King snake.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 11, 2017)

I used to have a dog when my kids were home.  Never had a cat or anything else since the kids left home.


----------



## Dobra (Oct 12, 2017)

One African Grey parrot called Molly.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2017)

None anymore.... but I do have 7 adoring and adored grandfurkids, who love me more than their 'mummy'' lol...


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2017)

I have 2 wonderful parakeets and a lovely Shih Tzu dog.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 12, 2017)

At present we do not have any but we have memories..
.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2017)

aaawww, Ken.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 12, 2017)

One dog, one cat, five chickens.  My chickens are pets just as much as the others.  I eat their eggs, but I could no more eat a chicken, any chicken, or other fowl than I could eat a dog or cat.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 12, 2017)

It's just me and Hoot the Poodle these days.  And I swear, should I outlive him I'll never have another pet.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 12, 2017)

Just my dachshund, Pickles.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 12, 2017)

We don't have any...officially....however, the neighbors cute little beagle has adopted us, and spends most of her daytime hours on our porch when they go to work.  We also have a yearling deer that comes by every day for a drink from the birdbath, and she is really getting used to us....she sometimes comes right up to the porch if we stay sitting quietly.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't have any pets, I AM a pet to a big gray tabby I call Frank. He moved into my house several months after I did, but it's just a place where he takes his afternoon break from the street life to keep a close eye on me for a while. He figured out real quick that I shut the door before I go to bed, and now sometimes he doesn't go out, so I put a cardboard box down for him to hide in, and made a litter box for his mid-night nature calls. Now I'm his favorite pet...he hangs out here quite a bit.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 12, 2017)

Don M. said:


> We don't have any...officially....however, the neighbors cute little beagle has adopted us, and spends most of her daytime hours on our porch when they go to work.  We also have a yearling deer that comes by every day for a drink from the birdbath, and she is really getting used to us....she sometimes comes right up to the porch if we stay sitting quietly.



  We used to have a beagle. Got it for my son when he was little. They're great dogs; very intelligent and affectionate.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 12, 2017)

Just one;  Our  mini Doberman.  He's  sitting right beside  me  looking smug knowing that  he's the only one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 13, 2017)

My wife feeds 3 or 4 rabbits daily..1 waits by the patio door and sits up when she opens it..


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 13, 2017)

Just my calico cat Callie and me.  When our children were young we had guinea pigs, gerbils, mice, fish, a budgie,
and dogs as well as cats.  Can't remember a time when there were no pets in our family.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 9, 2018)

Three old big dogs and one young hyper Jack.  A Conure who every morning I sing Good Morning too for the last 14 years.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 9, 2018)

Eleven.

Two Dogs
Two Cats
Two Budgies
Five Desert Tortoises (Two hatched from eggs).

Hal   (They are now all hibernating in their burrows)


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 4, 2018)

One cat


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2018)

In summer;
Approx 12 squirrels/chippies, two to four Steller’s jays amongst the other common foul.
One skunk (just at night though)
A half dozen prairie wolves
And around two dozen deer, when the muleys get back from winter migration
If I count six in the garden of a given afternoon, my count changes to five
as we have one over for dinner

In winter;
Jays, chickadees, nuthatches
Prairie wolves
The nutcrackers have yet to appear

Oh,
And the occasional blackie will lumber across the porch around 3am on the way to the garbage cans
...and medium to large 'cats'

I consider them all drop in friends


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

One small dog, Shih Tzu-Terrier mix. A fox runs by once in a while. Wish I could have another dog and a couple of cats, but condo life prohibits.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

Currently none.   We lost our little dog last spring and the heart has gone out of me.  We will have another someday but we're still nursing our grief.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2018)

I suppose it depends upon what one considers a pet ...

I have three long-legged spiders living at the top of my shower. I don't bother them, they don't bother me. I talk to them as I'm washing. Not sure what they think of that.

Once in a while I have fruit flies, that I name. Kind of hard to identify them, though.

A silverfish lives under the kitchen sink. Once in a while I hear him whistling the "Old Spice" tune. 

There's a gray squirrel who kicks the back door to be fed. I call him Bruce, short for "Bruce Lee". 

And of course, there's Mao (aka Boom-Boom) the Wonder Cat.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I suppose it depends upon what one considers a pet ...
> 
> I have three long-legged spiders living at the top of my shower. I don't bother them, they don't bother me. I talk to them as I'm washing. Not sure what they think of that.
> 
> ...



What??   No dust bunnies??


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> What??   No dust bunnies??



I'm afraid the last of them got sucked up in the vacuum. A terrible way to go.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 5, 2018)

Just one cat now. All the rest have gone over the Bridge. He is the lone survivor.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 5, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Just one;  Our  mini Doberman.  He's  sitting right beside  me  looking smug knowing that  he's the only one.



Shoot us a picture of your Min Pin and also a new one of yourself, Falcon.

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 5, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Currently none.   We lost our little dog last spring and the heart has gone out of me.  We will have another someday but we're still nursing our grief.



The best time to replace a departed pet is* immediately*, before the sorrow sets in!

Hal


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 5, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I suppose it depends upon what one considers a pet ...
> 
> I have three long-legged spiders living at the top of my shower. I don't bother them, they don't bother me. I talk to them as I'm washing. Not sure what they think of that.
> 
> ...



No raccoons? Possum?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> The best time to replace a departed pet is* immediately*, before the sorrow sets in!
> 
> Hal



The sorrow set in before he died and we knew it was inevitable.   I don't want "a dog," I want "MY dog."   So obviously we are not ready yet.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2018)

Just one actual pet..my Taco. We have chickens but I don't consider them pets, they are egg providers. We have barn cats, but they don't belong to us and I don't feed them.
In the past we had horses..I miss them but they just got too expensive.When you raise them from babies and you watch one get west nile after you vaccinate them you just get heart sick.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm owned by 2 cats,Miss Bella Boo Radley,who is always wearing a tuxedo and expects to be treated accordingly and a mini house panther,Buddy,Mr.Mischief,he is usually into some type of shenanigans that give me a laugh.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 6, 2018)

One dog named Addy, she's a black lab rescue dog we got from the pound. Oh, and four goldfish..


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> No raccoons? Possum?



I think there must be a law banning them from around here, because I've never seen a single one. 

Wish I did - they're cute little critters.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2018)

Seeker said:


> We have chickens but I don't consider them pets, they are egg providers.


Had a dog

Several cats

But

Early on, 

found ready acceptance with the friends of a feather 

Calling wunna the earliest captures of me at leisure; 








Hey, don't knock it, it was like Easter most every morning


----------

